
Analytics and A/B testing For the 21st century - J32S
https://volument.com/?b1p
======
play6
Website looks amazing and the analytics software really COOOl

~~~
J32S
Hey Play6,

Thank you! :) Here you can learn the problem in general analytics:

[https://volument.com/learn/problems-in-general-
analytics](https://volument.com/learn/problems-in-general-analytics)

~~~
play6
Thank you i will definetly have a look at it.️

~~~
J32S
Awesome!

